# help removing Musselman cog



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

lock ring unthreaded OK (LH thread) cog is not being cooperative. suggestions please.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 24, 2018)

Take a piece of soft brass and tap with a hammer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricollector (Nov 24, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> lock ring unthreaded OK (LH thread) cog is not being cooperative. suggestions please.
> 
> View attachment 907412



Yes, I just removed one the other day for the first time. I fired up the torch and put heat to it. Then I used a large pipe wrench strategically on the cog teeth to turn the cog. Threads are right handed. I hope this helps.


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

I've tried a plastic head hammer & Kroil, but heat could soon be on the list.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 24, 2018)

What if you convert a chain whip to skip tooth?


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 24, 2018)

the issue so far is not being able to prevent the driver from turning while applying shock therapy to the cog.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 24, 2018)

Might try reassembling wheel with cog in vise then rotating entire wheel


----------



## Ricollector (Nov 24, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Might try reassembling wheel with cog in vise then
> 
> 
> buickmike said:
> ...


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 24, 2018)

Whip it good!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 24, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Whip it good!View attachment 907442



I like that! I've been using a chain vise grip for years. That looks like it would work a lot better.


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 25, 2018)

PB Blaster and lightly tap, i prefer and large punch placed on the the tooth and hit the end of the punch. Although archaic method, having the driver say put is of most importance. New Departure are easier assembled and in a wheel you can apply the brake to unscrew  while putting the cog in the vise and unscrewing  by using  the wheel as leverage to turn. Morrow and Musselman  have expanding brake shoe cylinder that can explode with that method, and will require making a threaded tool ( something similar to what the driver inserts into, with driver threading )with threading and  flats to hold the driver in a vice, use  a bolt with washers can hold the rig all together. hope that was some what understandable, if you were sacrificing the driver you could forgo making a tool.


----------



## buickmike (Nov 25, 2018)

No we don't want him exploding it. Thanks for info.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 25, 2018)

Lux Low said:


> PB Blaster and lightly tap, i prefer and large punch placed on the the tooth and hit the end of the punch. Although archaic method, having the driver say put is of most importance. New Departure are easier assembled and in a wheel you can apply the brake to unscrew  while putting the cog in the vise and unscrewing  by using  the wheel as leverage to turn. Morrow and Musselman  have expanding brake shoe cylinder that can explode with that method, and will require making a threaded tool ( something similar to what the driver inserts into, with driver threading )with threading and  flats to hold the driver in a vice, use  a bolt with washers can hold the rig all together. hope that was some what understandable, if you were sacrificing the driver you could forgo making a tool.

















Like this?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2018)

I've never messed with one of these but I read here that the retainer is left hand thread and the cog is right hand thread. Possible error trying to remove the cog thinking it's left hand thread? That's just my observation in this thread.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 25, 2018)

I made a tool from some Unistrut and grade 8 bolts.  Make sure it has a long handle and it may pop off relatively easily. A chain vise, like on a plumbers tristand will hild the hub or driver well.


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Rambler (Nov 25, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> lock ring unthreaded OK (LH thread) cog is not being cooperative. suggestions please.




Some helpful tip for cog removal in this previous cabe post:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/spanner-wrench-tips-needed.30692/#post-164038


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 25, 2018)

the driver clamping tool would do the trick... if I had one. thanks for the tip.


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 25, 2018)

yes, the cog is right hand thread. the cog *could* be sacrificed, but the driver can not. (I have a cut off wheel that should be able to make a nice relief cut) 
my vice has copper jaws, but the 2 points of contact don't seem sufficient. the home made holder above would work if the cog isn't too tight. an OEM type would be the best way to go, but someone else has been advertising looking for one  to no avail. 
the assembly has been soaking in Kroil for a couple of days now. I'll try some heat tomorrow. 
thanks all.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 25, 2018)

Here are some pictures of the setup I used.  The grade 8 bolts are  important- cheapies will bend.  Just get them tightly into the teeth.
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gor...153 ca 1938/tristand_zpsc4panzsg.jpg.html?o=8
http://s53.photobucket.com/user/gor...153 ca 1938/tristand_zpsc4panzsg.jpg.html?o=8


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Nov 27, 2018)

I just had this same problem,made some alloy jaws for the vice ,clamped her tight in the alloy jaws applied heat and tapped a tooth with a brass punch and it came free soaked it in transmission fluid and acetone 50%-50% for about an hour before ...don't be afraid to use heat


----------



## Gordon (Nov 28, 2018)

If you happen to damage the driver I think I still have some nos ones.


----------



## Dayton Vintage Speed (Nov 28, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 908039



Yes! This is the fix all! It can't be stuck if it's a liquid!


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 2, 2018)

I had one recently, tried everything.  Then for kicks, threw it in the freezer over night, then squeezed it in a vise between wood like you did, then Ninja-like glancing blow with a rubber hammer on the teeth in the correct direction and the cog finally waved a white flag.


----------



## Coot (Dec 2, 2018)

My helpful tip is to use a large pipe wrench. I've tried making chain whips with 1" pitch chain but I still couldn't get enough juice on the cog. I finally bought a large (as in "rather huge") pipe wrench and it seems to do the trick. I have one of the old driver clamp tools that fits a Musselman. I put the driver in that, spray the threaded area between the cog and driver with PB Blaster, let it sit for 10 minutes or so and then get after the cog with the large pipe wrench. It seems to work well; just pulled 5 cogs the other day and did all of them in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 7, 2018)

Did this cog ever get removed??????

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 16, 2018)

Need an update

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

